# howdy boys from texas



## halfbreed (Aug 13, 2012)

cleaning up all my yote huntin equipment and got the bug going lol decided to surf the web and ran across this site . i ain't much of a computer litterate kinda fellow. but as site's go this looked like the best with alot of traffic . i do have some questions not really about callin and killin been doing that for many years .[ old school mouth blown calls ] question is and absolutley not to sound sceptical or meen any disrespect to anyone . but i see the term master predator hunter and master turkey caller ect. but some of you fellows school this ol feller on it . question is - by whom's authority and what is involved in becomeing a master at this sport and whom decides if you qulify for these titles ect. ect. i have seen these titles for seminares and so on allways wanted to ask but never have . again don't want to sound disrespectfull or start any trouble [ i know how some of these computor folks are very sensitive lol ] thanks for your time and this site i will be here alot . i am mainly a dog hunter hogs, raccoons , squirrells and rabbits . have a good day

Robert Whitten


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum halfbreed.

I think it's a title given out arbitrarily and used by those who have a monetary agenda.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum halfbreed. I would agree with youngdon. Only person I would recognize as a master caller is one that has won national calling titles, be it calling contest and/or hunting contests. That's how I recognize a top caller. Anyone else has bestowed the title upon themselves.

Again, good to have you aboard.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard PT, the boys summed it up pretty well, I've worked with guys that call themselves Master Mechanic's - HA!! I made a lot of money off some of those fellas through there screwup!!!!!!!


----------



## halfbreed (Aug 13, 2012)

thanks for the welcome fellers . i would sit and jaw a while but i cain't hardly type. my shoulder has been bothering me for a couple days and woke up this morning and i've just about lost the use of my left arm . luckily i've got a v.a. appointment tommorrow and i'll get them to look at it . it's heck gettin old boys i'm only 57 but i think i done run the warrenty off these old bones . lol holla at ya when i'm better able have a good evening . and thanks for the input on the master thing , i've allways been a jack of all trades , guess i'll remain a jack of yote huntin lol .


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome Robert. Take care of that shoulder. I am looking forward to the stories you have for us.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

take care of the shoulder..........Thank you for your service.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

welcome to the site Robert, hope to hear soon all is well take care.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree with Don's assessment. I'm about 5,000 coyotes from any type of title of distinction.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

halfbreed said:


> thanks for the welcome fellers . i would sit and jaw a while but i cain't hardly type. my shoulder has been bothering me for a couple days and woke up this morning and i've just about lost the use of my left arm . luckily i've got a v.a. appointment tommorrow and i'll get them to look at it . it's heck gettin old boys i'm only 57 but i think i done run the warrenty off these old bones . lol holla at ya when i'm better able have a good evening . and thanks for the input on the master thing , i've allways been a jack of all trades , guess i'll remain a jack of yote huntin lol .


I hope you get to feelin' better soon..and THANK YOU for your service.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome Robert, I liken it to a dictate (hunter) calling himself the popular choice, without ever polling the public or even letting a vote occur. Self appointment by happenstance, title, or for lucre is a run away sign. Master of self serving would be more accurate.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad to have ya here, Robert enjoy the site. I think you'll find the info on the site useful, whether they are masters or not. Hope your shoulder heals up quick, look foward to hearing from ya.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard and take care of those bones as they still have a bit of carry time left in them.

Some folks are just Master..............................................................................baters









Pay no mind to them.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> Welcome aboard and take care of those bones as they still have a bit of carry time left in them.
> 
> Some folks are just Master..............................................................................baters
> 
> ...


I am still just an apprentice baiter.
Welcome halfbreed from West Texas.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

bar-d said:


> I am still just an apprentice baiter.
> Welcome halfbreed from West Texas.


Welcome to PT Halfbreed. Some good folks here.

I turned master at 14 years old, since im in my late 40s, I have been a MB for quite some time now.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow,


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome Robert and hope you heal well !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Not_Fur_Friendly said:


> Welcome to PT Halfbreed. Some good folks here.
> 
> I turned master at 14 years old, since im in my late 40s, I have been a MB for quite some time now.


Congrats NFF.


----------



## halfbreed (Aug 13, 2012)

ha ha lmao you boy's are just too funny lol . anyway went to the doc they gotta do some test [ someday ] but it is most definately , probably , might be my corpall tunnel finally got to the point of needing surgury . i'm left handed and it's my left arm and hand effected wich sucks . but fortunatly and thanks to hop along cassidy red rider and john wayne i grow up shooting right handed so i will still git my limit on critters just have to clean up the tripod as well lol . cain't keep a country boy down lol


----------



## halfbreed (Aug 13, 2012)

i do gotta question is there a paticular place to go and find out how to post a pic from like photo bucket or do they have to come off your computer files . thanks . i didn't have trouble with the avatar it came from my computer files i tried to load a pic off photo bucket and it didn't seem to work .


----------



## halfbreed (Aug 13, 2012)

testing


----------



## halfbreed (Aug 13, 2012)

halfbreed said:


> testing


 i got this to work off my computor files but can't seem to make photo bucket post it will copie but when i right click it doesn't shw the copy paste thingy lol i;m an ol fart and these comp. don't like me lol


----------

